# Selling anything on the forum



## thehbomb101 (18/7/16)

Guys in the recent past I've been coming across more and more Posts stating daily use scuff marks or something similar without even showing us the scuffing!It's definetly an exception to the somewhat usual but many a time I have purchased a mod to see that the bottom has been chipped of its paint etc etc , anyone else expierence these issues or have thoughts on this ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BillW (18/7/16)

Maybe ask for more detailed pics from seller before buying?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

